# Help finding gas logs



## Bhav (Nov 24, 2012)

I recently bought new home which has a majestic fireplace model NVSTR/NVCVR. The fireplace works and doesn't look like its has been used but is missing the log set. I can't seem to find it anywhere on the Internet the majestic part # is 20005477.  I would assume in order to save money Majestic probably uses this same log set in other fireplace applications too. Does anyone know where I could find replacements logs? Or are there alteratives?

Thanks


----------



## Heatsource (Nov 24, 2012)

welcome Bhav
Logs aren't really interchangeable, 
i'd recommend finding a local majestic dealer to order them for you

http://majesticproducts.com/where-to-buy/


----------



## Bhav (Nov 28, 2012)

A1Stoves.com said:


> welcome Bhav
> Logs aren't really interchangeable,
> i'd recommend finding a local majestic dealer to order them for you
> 
> http://majesticproducts.com/where-to-buy/



Thanks, but I believe my fireplace has been discountined and can't find them through local dealers. Am I able to purchase some other type of vented gas logs?


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 28, 2012)

Bhav said:


> Thanks, but I believe my fireplace has been discountined and can't find them through local dealers. Am I able to purchase some other type of vented gas logs?


 
No. Your unit was tested with one type of logs. Those are the ONLY logs you can SAFELY put in it.


----------



## Lisaparn (Jan 24, 2013)

I work in the fireplace industry (gas-fireplace.com) and are familiar with Majestic/Vermont Castings. The Majestic/Vermont Castings company was bought out by Monessen a number of years ago. Here is a contact number at Monessen 800-867-0454. They should be able to direct you to a local company to purchase replacement logs. The model you have is a corner/see-thru unit and was listed in the latest catalog that I had from Majestic. If the unit has been discontinued it is possible to get a set of replacement logs.

Lisa​


----------



## Premier Fireplace MI (Jan 25, 2013)

What state are you in? If you look on Monessens website you will find the dealer locator. You have to use the logs that are made for that specific unit. Un fortunately they do not make different styles for most units as they are all rated for that model.


----------

